

Edward Snowden's Christmas Message  - orenbarzilai
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjOACWG0oW8&feature=youtube_gdata_player

======
zaroth
Holy... just wow. Like out of a movie, can't quite believe what I'm watching.
Snowden the political candidate? Snowden the mouthpiece? Snowden the hero? I'm
looking forward to reading the HN discussion on this.

~~~
orenbarzilai
Can you really see him as a political candidate? personally I think he the
government will pardon him sometime in the near future and he will end up
working for one of the unicorns (fb/google etc).

~~~
nly
He has less chance of a pardon than a drunken proposal on Christmas.

Pardoning him would set a precedent indicating leaking top-secret documents
when you think you have a higher moral purpose is an 'acceptable' thing to do.
I'm wholly on Snowdens side in these particular circumstances, but even his
case is, sadly, subjective. I believe knowing you could lose your freedom is a
healthy filter to ensure people act as responsibly as possible.

~~~
orenbarzilai
I still believe he might get pardon for two reasons: 1\. to make sure he won't
leak anymore information. 2\. because most of the public think he did a good
thing

------
salient
> "A child born today will grow up with no conception of privacy at all.
> They'll never know what it means to have a private moment to themselves, an
> unrecorded, unanalyzed thought. And that's a problem, because privacy
> matters"

I think that's the most important part of his message.

~~~
orenbarzilai
Could agree more. But just for the sake of discussion, why privacy matters?
why do you care if some computer is listening /analyzing what you say to your
friends/family?

